# Limited Edition Casio Carbon Fibre



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I came across a neat looking casio with a carbon fibre strap and titanium buckle and pushers. Makes for a neat look.

It's kind of expensive for a watch in its class...










I think this might be a Japan only release, and as such on dealers like Seiya and Katsu.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

msq said:


> Hey guys, I came across a neat looking casio with a carbon fibre strap and titanium buckle and pushers. Makes for a neat look.
> 
> It's kind of expensive for a watch in its class...
> 
> I think this might be a Japan only release, and as such on dealers like Seiya and Katsu.


Those touch solar waveceptors are pretty expensive anyway... one thinks of the regular quartz entrymodels that go for Â£20 and that look just like them... but it's a completely different beast!

How much does that one costs?


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

this big guy goes for around 200 pounds. I actually kind of like it, but the size is 46.7 X 43.2 X 12.7 mm, which is completely massive for me. BUT! only at a weight of 47g, about 30% less weight than a regular one. I can only fit up to 40mm on a regular round watch, so I'm not sure this will look very good on me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

msq said:


> this big guy goes for around 200 pounds. I actually kind of like it, but the size is 46.7 X 43.2 X 12.7 mm, which is completely massive for me. BUT! only at a weight of 47g, about 30% less weight than a regular one. I can only fit up to 40mm on a regular round watch, so I'm not sure this will look very good on me.


That's about Â£70 more than the one I was thinking of... GW-M5600BC-1ER. I think it's the same size, all I can find is "43mm diameter" but on a square case like this I don't know how they figure that out. Anyway it's bigger than 40mm...

To tell you the truth, I think I like the GW-M5600BC-1ER better, it's a lot less flashy and you would risk less of getting tired of it. I also like the negative screen better...


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Whilst I'm a fan of carbon fibre (have been ogling over the citizen with the carbon bezel in the work watch post) the watch itself looks a little bit bland, almost a bit retro. Surely with the use of such space-age materials they could have pushed the boundaries a bit more with the watch design??

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

If this were 1996 then it would be an awesome watch, but carbon fibre has been around a while now, and currently I don't think the best use of 200 pounds would be on that watch.

To put things in perspective, you can buy a brand new Casio PRW1500 200 meter diving watch with an altimeter, digital compass, barometer, thermometer, moon phase indicator, 5 alarms, stopwatch, countdown timer, and solar power with titanium body and strap for 220 pounds right now.

edit: oh, and the 1500 is a waveceptor on top of everything else!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> If this were 1996 then it would be an awesome watch, but carbon fibre has been around a while now, and currently I don't think the best use of 200 pounds would be on that watch.
> 
> To put things in perspective, you can buy a brand new Casio PRW1500 200 meter diving watch with an altimeter, digital compass, barometer, thermometer, moon phase indicator, 5 alarms, stopwatch, countdown timer, and solar power with titanium body and strap for 220 pounds right now.
> 
> edit: oh, and the 1500 is a waveceptor on top of everything else!


Those 1500 are huge watches! The OP was thinking the carbon he posted might be too big for him!! But it's an impressive watch, I'll give you that! Plus I usually find a lot of those or similar Protecks on sale, so it shouldn't be difficult to find a good deal!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Those 1500 are huge watches! The OP was thinking the carbon he posted might be too big for him!! But it's an impressive watch, I'll give you that! Plus I usually find a lot of those or similar Protecks on sale, so it shouldn't be difficult to find a good deal!


Yeah, wasn't suggesting that OP buys a 1500 ...just making the point about it being hard to argue that thte carbon jobbie is at all good value.

If you just happen to go for that look, then there's nothing wrong with it, and I even think it looks pretty cool ...I'd just expect it to cost about eighty quid less, that's all.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

And they can't spell 'fibre'.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Yeah, wasn't suggesting that OP buys a 1500 ...just making the point about it being hard to argue that thte carbon jobbie is at all good value.
> 
> If you just happen to go for that look, then there's nothing wrong with it, and I even think it looks pretty cool ...I'd just expect it to cost about eighty quid less, that's all.


You'll be probably paying for the "special edition" rubbish and all that (where have I seen that this is a special edition?...)

Btw... now I'm confused too... "fiber" or "fibre"? The "New Penguin English dictionary" I have here has them both...


----------

